# Wlan Router in Studentenwohnheim einrichten



## mobby90 (7. September 2011)

Hey,

ich habe ein kleines Problem.
Ich bin gerade in meinem Studentenwohnheim in Frankreich angekommen. 
Hier funktioniert das mit dem Internet so: 

Ich habe einen Router im Zimmer, damit gehe ich via Kabel an meinen Pc. Öffne ich den Browser öffnet sich automatisch die Seite von "ODbee.fr" wo ich mir ein Mal einen Account gemacht habe. Jedes mal wenn ich jetzt meinen Pc anmache und den Browser aufrufe connectet er kurz über die Seite ins Inet und ich kann surfen. Funktioniert alles wunderbar. 

Jetzt mein Anliegen: 

Ich würde jetzt gerne nach das Modem meinen W-Lan acces Point ( Netgear WG602 v4) hängen, um das Internet auf Wlan zu bringen. ...
Ich habe den Router auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt und einfach konfiguriert. Also einfach ein Passwort gesetzt und den namen des Netzwerkes festgelegt, eine Standard Einstellung also. ... Funktioniert natürlich nicht. 

Wie schaffe ich es, dass er diese Anfrage von dem odbee weitergibt? 

Und vor allem, wie ich dann im Endeffekt auch mi mit meinem Handy ins Wlan kann? ^^
bestens wäre es wenn ich es soweit einstellen könnte, dass ich wenn ich ins Netzwerk will mein von odbee festgelegten Benutzernamen + Passwort eingeben muss um mich freizuschalten, so könnte ich es auch mit dem Handy nutzen.

Ich weiß ein relativ kompliziertes Problem, daher neeeed help! ^^

Schon mal vielen Dank an jeden, der mir irgendwie helfen kann 

Gruß


----------



## SE (12. September 2011)

Das Problem : der Router ist viel zu Low-Level um dieses High-Level-System vom Provider verarbeiten zu können. Ganz weit ausgeholt würd ich ja sagen : einfach n microATX *so n Cube Shuttel* mit Kabel an das Modem / den Router ... da die Verbindung einmal herstellen ... und dann an diesen deinen W-Lan-Router ... wobei das wirklich weit ausgeholt ist weil man dazu schon min. zwei Netzwerkkarten bräuchte.


----------



## mobby90 (13. September 2011)

hmmmm okay, also denkst du das wäre die einzige Lösung? 
Wenn ja, was muss ich mir da anschaffen? 

Und schon mal danke für ne Antwort  !


----------



## SE (14. September 2011)

Also so weit ich es verstanden habe kannst du dich mit dem Provider-Modem/-Router *was genau ist es ... ist wichtig* zwar Verbinden , hast dann aber jedes mal eine Oberfläche bei der du dich erst anmelden musst , richtig ? Oder musstest du dies nur einmal tun ? Hast du vielleicht auch Software dafür laden müssen ? Leider sind deine Angaben sehr dürftig.

Ich habe nicht gesagt das meine Idee die einzige wäre ... oder das sie gar sinnvoll ist *da ich nicht weis ob trotzdem ein zeitlicher Disconnect kommt , du dich also trotzdem immer wieder neu anmelden müsstest ... wobei man da was programmieren könnte* ... aber es ist EINE Möglichkeit das ganze zum Laufen zu bekommen.
Genauer möchte ich darauf nicht eingehen da es wie gesagt nur sehr weit ausgeholt war und schon diese Lösung einiges kosten würde.


----------

